

Ask HN: Anybody making money on Nokia OVI? - Mob2mob

Want to know if you could share your story as I have not been able to make more than $300 Euros in more than a year on OVI.
======
davidw
I actually like Nokia, and wish they'd get their act together, but OVI sucks:

<http://journal.dedasys.com/2010/06/23/ovi-lays-an-egg>

~~~
albert_prada
Are you making any money from them?

~~~
davidw
No, I gave up - I'm not paying hundreds of Euros to get my simple little test
apps into their store. They can go to hell. Even Apple's policies are better
than that.

Next phone I get is an Android system.

